# Thema Flachzone im Koiteich



## Teich4You (28. Nov. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der Thematik "Flachstrecke", viele von uns haben sie.



Kann eine Flachzone im Teich Sinn machen? 
Unabhängig vom Teichvolumen oder den Ausmaßen des Teiches, taucht irgendwann auch das Thema Flachzone auf. 
Sollte ich mir eine bauen? Gibt es dadurch Vor- oder Nachteile? 

Viele Koihalter sind davon überzeugt, dass eine Flachzone etwas Gutes ist. 
Die Koi halten sich dort gerne auf, sonnen sich, oder legen sich dort ab, wenn es ihnen schlecht geht.
Diese Aussagen höre ich immer wieder.

Auf der anderen Seite kenne ich viele Koiteiche, an denen es nur eine einheitliche Tiefe gibt.
Doch was kann man nun konkret als Vor- oder Nachteile auflisten?

Flachzonen klauen letztendlich Volumen. 
Wer wenig Paltz im Garten hat, sollte darüber nachdenken eine Flachzone weg zu lassen.

Flachzonen stören die einheitliche Strömungen/Kreisströmung im Teich.
Je nachdem wie die Zone im Teich integriert ist, stört sich die Strömung.
Es wird extra viel dafür getan eine perfekte Strömung mit wenig Energieaufwand zu erzeugen.
Oftmals wird dann einfach eine Flachzone gebaut und die mit großen Aufwand erzeugten effizienzgewinne sind dahin.

Flachzonen erwärmen sich schneller. 
Diese Aussage halte ich nicht für korrekt!
Insgesamt sehr flache Gewässer erwärmen sich schneller.
Allerdings ist eine einzelne Flachzone in einem Teich ja prinzipiell von der Wassertiefe auch dort vorhanden, wo der Teich tiefer ist.
Der Teich erwämt sich also insgesamt nicht schneller, nur weil z.B. 1/3 des Teiches eine Flachzone ist.

Koi sonnen sich gerne. 
Puhh hier ist wieder ein wenig Vermenschlichung im Gange. 
Ausschließen kann ich es nicht.
Als normales Verhalten würde ich ein "Sonnenbad" jedoch nicht werten.
Koi sind normal immer in Bewegung und auf der Suche nach Fressen. 
Wenn Koi anfangen abzuliegen, liegt meist ein Problem vor. 
Zumindest solange sie nicht im Wintermodus sind und das sollte beim Sonnenbaden im Sommer nicht der Fall sein. 

Eine Flachzone schafft Teichlänge.
Je mehr Strecke ein Koi machen kann, desto besser für den Koi. 
Flachzonen verlängern den Teich in diverse Richtungen und geben mehr Freiheit für Schwimmraum.

Flachzonen braucht man ja sowieso für Pflanzen.
Das ist ein Thema welches man aus meiner Sicht wieder explizit separat diskutieren sollte. 
Ich sehe viele Vorteile für Koiteiche ohne Pflanzen.
Allerdings gibt es viele Einwände von Leuten, die meinen Pflanzen müssen in den Teich. 

Flachzonen dienen als Ausstiegshilfe. 
Definitiv helfen Flache Bereiche Menschen, oder eventuell anderen Tieren wieder aus einem Teich hinaus zu kommen.
Allerdings rate ich von Schrägen Teichwänden ab. 
Diese geben optisch mehr den Eindruck eines natürlichen Gewässers, aber werden zu rutschigen Fallen für jeden der aus dem Teich herauskommen möchte.

Auf die Schnelle sind das einige Dinge die mir zum Thema eingefallen sind.
Es gibt sicher noch andere Aspekte die man ergänzen kann.


Meine persönliche Meinung ist, das ein Koiteich nicht zwingend eine Flachzone oder flache Bereiche braucht. 
Koihaltung funktioniert genauso gut in einheitlich tiefen Teichen.
Aus optischen Gründen und auch damit der Teich länger wird und die Koi weiter in eine Richtung schwimmen können, habe aber auch ich einen flachen Bereich in meinem Teich.


----------



## DbSam (28. Nov. 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Flachzonen erwärmen sich schneller.
> Diese Aussage halte ich nicht für korrekt!
> Insgesamt sehr flache Gewässer erwärmen sich schneller.
> Allerdings ist eine einzelne Flachzone in einem Teich ja prinzipiell von der Wassertiefe auch dort vorhanden, wo der Teich tiefer ist.
> Der Teich erwämt sich also insgesamt nicht schneller, nur weil z.B. 1/3 des Teiches eine Flachzone ist.



Das Argument verstehe ich nicht.
Könntest Du mir das bitte physikalisch begründen?


Danke
Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (28. Nov. 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Kann eine Flachzone im Teich Sinn machen?



Ich denke doch.

Das flache Wasser hat für mich ganz andere Eigenschaften :
Erstens bietet es durch die schnelle Erwärmung mehr Nahrung, sprich Algen die die Koi sehr gerne  knabbern.

Dann, welcher Fisch sonnt sich denn?
Da spielt wohl eher die Wasser Temperatur und das produzieren von Sauerstoff über die Algen eine nicht minder wertige Hauptrolle.

 Dann zur Strömung :
Wenn da nur 30% anliegen finde ich es für ausreichend, liegt mehr an zerstört man das was die Koi /Karpfen wollen.

Beobachtung waren in meinem Teich sehr auffällig :
Zuerst halten sich die Koi in der Flachwasser Zone auf.
Wenn sie davon genug haben ändern sie ihr Verhalten und schwimmen zur Stroemungspumpe
und lassen sich "durchpusten".

Bautechnisch gesehen ergibt sich die Flachzone immer / meistens in einer Steilwand.
Dabei ist man besser beraten wenn man die Absaugung etwas näher zur Steilwand legt.

Nachteilig ist eindeutig der Winter, der die Temperatur im Wasser runter zieht.

Dann zu Carsten, nein der Teich erwärmt sich nicht dadurch schneller. 
Weil der Temperatur Anstieg von anderen  Kreterien bestimmt wird, wie Sonne, Wind und Luft Temperatur..


----------



## dizzzi (28. Nov. 2019)

Ich habe auch eine flache Zone mit 2-5 Cm.
Dort halten sich gerne die kleinen Fische und die jungen Krebse auf. Sonnenbaden und Ruhe vor den Kois ist dort angesagt.
Lustig zu sehen , wie die Kois da auch hinwollen und sich an den kleinen Krebsen laben wollen.
Sieht aus wie wenn ein Orka einen Seehund von der Eisscholle holen will.

Ich finde die Flachzone gut.


----------



## DbSam (28. Nov. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Nachteilig ist eindeutig der Winter, der die Temperatur im Wasser runter zieht.


vs.


samorai schrieb:


> nein der Teich erwärmt sich nicht dadurch schneller.
> Weil der Temperatur Anstieg von anderen Kriterien bestimmt wird, wie Sonne, Wind und Luft Temperatur..


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Nov. 2019)

Hi Florian,

badest Du nicht in "Naturseen" - im "knietiefen" Flachwasser von Uferbereichen kann Mann im April durchaus schon planschen während der Bereich  >1,5m  noch eindeutig zu kalt dafür ist

natürlicherweise erwärmen sich in sämtlichen ohne von Filteranlagen durchgewälzen Wasserkörpern  - meine Teiche laufen ja schon seit 30 Jahren techniklos, auch als 7 Jahre die Koi drin waren - bei steigenden Sonnenstand die Flachzonen von Tümpeln, Teichen, Weihern, See sehr viel schneller als die Wassersäule über den tiefsten Bereich. Nicht umsonst fangen ja stehende Gewässer immer vom flachen Rand her an aufzutauen, laichen gerade dort im Randbereich im Frühjahr die Amphibien, das Pflanzwachstum startet da eher als in der Tiefe und die Nahrungsproduktion der Gewässer läuft dort auch schon früh an. Die meißten Fische laichen deswegen in den gemäßigeten Zonen auch in Flachwasserbereichen

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (29. Nov. 2019)

Danke Frank, 
und dazu kommt das selbst bei den umgerührten Teichen die Energie deswegen ja nicht verloren geht. Nein ganz im Gegenteil sie wird im ganzen Wasserkörper verteilt ( sonst würde nicht eine Warmwasserheizungsanlage auf der Welt funktionieren) und damit erwärmt sich der ganze Teich (Haus) schön gleichmäßig. 
Wenn nicht woeder die Heinzelmännchen die Ventile zugedreht hätten und die Fenster aufgerissen hätten


----------



## samorai (29. Nov. 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> natürlicherweise erwärmen sich in sämtlichen ohne von Filteranlagen durchgewälzen Wasserkörpern -



Bei mir ist es wirklich anders, da ich ein Gefälle Grundstück habe.
Die Flachzone ist der hoeste Teil (ca 1m hoch über dem Boden) und ist im hinteren Bereich.
Im vorderen Bereich ist das Wasser
minus 70cm von der Schräge des Bodens gemessen.
Meine Flach Wasser Zone steht also wie ein Hochteich heraus verblendet mit großen Feldsteinen.
Darum ist sie sehr Temperatur orientiert, ein oder zwei Frost Nächte schmeißen dann die Temperaturen um.

Darum auch der zweifelnde Einwand von Carsten, der bestimmt genauso gedacht hat wie  Frank es erläutert hat.
Nun ja das Grundstück muss man heit nehmen wie es ist.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Nov. 2019)

Hi Ron,

Wasser ist bei Wärmeaufnahme/-abgabe an sich ja recht träge (ist halt natürlich auch immer von der Wassermenge abhängig und auch ob der Teich aus dem "isolierenden" Boden ragt - "Hochteiche" kühlen ja bekanntlich schneller/stärker aus
Im Frühjahr dauert es ne Weile bis sich in großen Gewässern der ganze Wasserkörper erwärmt, im Winter kühlt er langsam aus. Nicht umsonst wachsen im Bodensee auf der Insel Mainau Palmen, __ Oleander ect. weil sie den Winter über von der langsam abgegeben gespeicherten sommerlichen Wärme des Bodenseewasser profitieren.
In meinem Teich ist es für die Tropen-Hybride "__ Joey Tomocik" z.Z. immer noch "warm" genug um weiterhin einige Blätter zu schieben (die letzten beiden Jahre endete das Wachstum erst um/nach Weihnachten


----------

